# Over Come By The Fever



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I did it, traded in the Tahoe. I had several reasons the most important being the high payment, the second being that it was constantly seaching for gears any time it got close to a hill. What I ended up buying is a 1999 suburban LT, 2500 4x4 with the 7.4 liter motor. It has 55000 miles and is in very good shape and I picked it up for $13800 out the door from a dealer with a 2 year warrenty. I am going to put it in the GM shop and have it gone through and cheched out. I would have had the dealer I bough it from do it but they are a Suzuki dealer. Now to hook up the brake controller and redo the reese hitch and I am ready to roll. Do you guys think this will handle the Outback on mountain roads? Kirk


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That ought to pull your 25 real well. Sounds like a gem. How did you find one with only 55k on it? I wonder how many times it's even been in 4x4. I'm thinking you're going to like that rig.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I really don't know how many times it has been into four wheel drive. I do know that it has never pulled anything because the factory wires have never been connected to any plug, still wrapped with factory fiction tape. I did run a carfax report on it and it was bought new in LaCanada/flintridge and smoged several times in the same place then traded in in Lacanada/Flintridge. Putting 2+2 togethere me thinks it was a local truck for town commuting. How it ended up in Indio about 120 miles away is anyones guess. The miles checked out on carfax as did everything else. I also called and checked on one in Huntington beach, CA but it sold by the time I called back, it had 38000 miles on it. Kirk


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

My Dad had a Suburban that he sold about 6 years ago. Not sure what year it was, but I think it was an '84, '85, and maybe '83 or so. Really! All of those -- just like the Johnny Cash song. He bought it used long before such things as carfax. He spent a winter taking it apart and repainting it. That's when he discovered that the rig was actually composed of about 5 different vehicles and VIN numbers. It had started it's journey on the pipeline in Alaska and eventually made it's way to Idaho. We drove it for probably 15 years. It was a tank -- would go anywhere and was well tested in the mountains of ID.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Kirk,

I think you're gonna love the Burb. The extra weight of the 3/4 ton and the engine size you're pulling with (I have the 8.1--you're pretty close) purrs like a kitten. No problem with towing.

Congratulations on your new TV.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As with my suburban, it will pull great, and will self







itself as it goes down the road.







Gas that is.

I love my Burban (put a pic in gallery)


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

With that new TV you should just sail up the Cajon Pass. In fact you will most likely pass non-towing passenger cars with ease.

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We love our Suburban 2500 too!! It tows the 28RSS without a hiccup. On the way back from the NW Rally, I told my wife the Suburban towed the Outback better then my Expedition towed my Coleman popup.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I can't wait to pull the Outback just to see the difference. The next thing I need to do is to wire the lights and brake controller. I didn't get a owners manual, so I will be trying to get one from GM. I may need some help with wire colors as to what does what. I will posts some pictures in the gallery once it stops raining. Yes I said rain again, it has been nice in the high 70's to low 80's and now more rain. Again thanks and I will let you know as far as help with the wires. Kirk
Reverie, You must have lived out in this area to know about the pass. Where did you live or were you just passing through???


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like a great deal!! Lots of luck with your "new to you" truck.

Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

This is how the fever starts! First a "new to you" purchase, then others become glassy eyed at the thought of a new ride. Before you know it the ground swell of enthusiasm, the cosmic forces align and there it is, Zero % financing, a shiny new 3/4 ton on the showroom floor with all the options and cash back!! What is a man to do?

This is how it starts, let us pray for all those that will succumb to the "fever" as I did just a few short months ago.

A life of payment books and budgets, Long trips through the night, passing those "other" vehicles with ease as we pull our "home" to the next exciting destination. Yes my friends, this is the result of the fever running its course.

Congrats!!! I am sure you will enjoy!

Jason


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Kirk, sounds like a win-win for ya. I can look under the dash and let you know the wire colors on my 99 which should be the same. Just let me know if you need the info.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just check to make sure with a meter that its the right wire. My sons 1/2 ton 97 Tahoe and my 3/4 ton 96 suburban were different color wires. He was shocked to see that.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Congrads on the new ride sounds like a nice one. I too just purchased a new to me truck. Our Suburban pulled great and we just could not get rid of it since its been such a great vehicle. So now we have 2 large Chevys in the family. I am just getting prepared for a possible upgrade in the future.









I have yet to pull with my new TV but am looking forward to it for sure. I think I'll hook her up and take it for a spin this weekend.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Jim, I may just take you up on that wire thing. According to the local RV stores tech, there should be a harhnass with a plug on it under the dash, I can't find it. I looked and looked, will try again tomorrow. I found the rear wires no problem, they were neatly tucked to the frame just where the factory let them. I will let you know if I need help. Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kirk

Congrats on the new TV. You will have no problems towing at all. You do not have a burb...you have a burb on steroids









The the heavy duty burb, all your wiring should all be there. I also would check the owners manual to make sure the wire colouring is correct. They can change from time to time. If you do not have the manual; any dealer should be able to help you and print off an exploded view for you.

Good Luck
Thor


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi kirk action

congrats on the suburban









fyi: check ebay for a owners manual, they have a couple listed.

type in 1999 suburban, then click on manuals.

i bought one for my excursion from ebay paid $25.00,it had never been opened or looked at.

anyway just a thought, good luck.

darrel


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

For the brake controller:
You're not gonna find a plug under the dash on a 99 burb.
There is a blue wire under the hood that needs to be routed into the cabin for connection to the controller.

If this burb has never towed before, then the charge wire for the rear connector will have to be hooked up under the hood as well.

I can give more specific instructions or even a picture if needed.
Just let me know.

Edited cause I can't speel too good.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new rig, sounds like you found a good deal too.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Katrina, you are absolutly right. After hunting another hour under the dash thanks to the RV dealership, I called the chevy dealer again. They told me to come in that they do not give wiring instruction over the phone. The man they set me up with, in the matter of minutes, indentified the brake wire the controller connects to and spoted the wires under the hood on the fire wall. The rest went smoothly and the controller and new jack are mounted and wired. Tomorrow after the softball game my daughter has I may hook up the outback and adjust the hitch.
On another note I was picking the girl kid up at the bus stop and came home a different way then usual and someone anound the corner has a new Outback 5'er. Iw will have to stop by and talk to the guy and introduce him to outbackers.com. Kirk


----------

